# Some Live Recordings from my Cover Band



## Guest (Feb 22, 2016)

Finally got around to scrubbing some of our live recordings off the floor of some gigs and rehearsals in the past six months. All guitars are Axe-Fx II or AX8 in these (the January clips are AX8 IIRC).

Enjoy!


__
https://soundcloud.com/https%3A%2F%2Fsoundcloud.com%2Fthetinwhiskers%2F2016-01-13-rehearsal-soulfight


__
https://soundcloud.com/https%3A%2F%2Fsoundcloud.com%2Fthetinwhiskers%2F2016-01-13-rehearsal-kansas-city


__
https://soundcloud.com/https%3A%2F%2Fsoundcloud.com%2Fthetinwhiskers%2F2015-08-19-rehearsal-josephine


__
https://soundcloud.com/https%3A%2F%2Fsoundcloud.com%2Fthetinwhiskers%2F2015-11-25-no-name-bar-funky-bitch


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

Sounds good. I like Funky B.


----------



## mister.zed (Jun 8, 2011)

Sounding really good man. Fantastic lead vocals - especially on Kansas City. Fits the song perfectly. Great work on guitar and keyboards too.

I like the sly reference to soldering in the band name - nice touch. Any DIY pedal makers in the group other than you?

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2016)

Alex said:


> Sounds good. I like Funky B.


That is one awesome song to play. Blues in C is too easy for everyone in the band. We go straight in to that from Mr. Charlie and it works so damn well.


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2016)

mister.zed said:


> I like the sly reference to soldering in the band name - nice touch. Any DIY pedal makers in the group other than you?


Nice catch! 

I haven't made a pedal in a while now. But we're all in hi-tech in Silicon Valley so we figure a little nod to electronics is in order. Our drummer is a full-on EE, does crazy stuff like wearable computing devices for garment companies at this think-tank-y type engineering consulting firm; he came up with the name IIRC.


----------

